# What do you like - Tea or Coffee?



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm having a small survey here. People please let me know what you would prefer, tea or coffee?

PS. I prefer coffee to tea.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

No contest - I am a coffee addict from a very early age. Can't take tea.

Last time about 4 years ago it was at a wedding & I vomited all the way back to Manchester.


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Coffee for sure, although if you were to ask me the same question two/three years ago the answer would of been tea (back when I only drank instant coffee and filter at work meetings). Coffee has so many mor options and variables and the kick is much better (for me). I still love a good cup or tea but I am not converted forever to coffee!


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Am I allowed to say both...

Espresso is a great love of mine but then I do like green tea also (and PG on occasion!). I tend to coffee in the morning and tea in the afternoon


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

At least a pint and a half Earl Grey no milk to fire up the morning. Double Espressos during morning and post-lunch then back to the same dose of Earl Grey for afternoon.

No caffeine normally after 6pm.

Bottles get opened later in the evening ;-)

That's my contribution......


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I like both, but imo coffee is more interesting..

tea is probably the better drink (health benefits, antioxidants, wellbeing etc.)


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Camomile tea at bedtime but other than that just coffee, I *never* drink ordinary tea - it's just too bland for my palate.

Steve.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Coffee in the morning and tea early evening


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> Coffee in the morning and tea early evening


Drinking my way through some fabulous fresh loose Lapsang Souchong. It's unbelievably smokey. Can't face that in the morning though. Has to be well passed 2.00pm before I am up for the challenge. In the morning, it's china tea - silver needle or possibly Earl Grey scented.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Last time about 4 years ago it was at a wedding & I vomited all the way back to Manchester.


Far too much information!









......but what tea was it??


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

My drink of convenience is tea - as long as it is warm and wet I don't care.

The greatest enjoyment comes from a decent coffee.

The least enjoyment comes from a bad coffee.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Drinking my way through some fabulous fresh loose Lapsang Souchong. It's unbelievably smokey. Can't face that in the morning though. Has to be well passed 2.00pm before I am up for the challenge. In the morning, it's china tea - silver needle or possibly Earl Grey scented.


I'm going to order a few teas shortly just to have in the cupboard as an alternative to coffee.plus my tea drinking friends will have something nice to try.going to order one of those piao I teapots aswell


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I drink the odd mug of ordinary tea in the afternoon, but it's coffee all morning and again after the evening meal. Quite like the odd Palaquin spiced tea with milk in the evening...












aphelion said:


> tea is probably the better drink (health benefits, antioxidants, wellbeing etc.)


Nah, fresh coffee is bursting with antioxidants and has been proven to give longer life expectancy


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Tea in the evening,at the mo I'm on with

Huo Shan Huang Ya (Yellow Buds),

Arya Ruby First Flush Darjeeling (Organic)


----------



## tea-tea.co.uk (Mar 25, 2013)

Used to drink coffee when I was tired and at work, to keep me awake. But since I have discovered japanese matcha tea, drink coffee very rarely. Matcha wakes you up like nothing else, coffee doesn't even come close. Matcha is stone ground very high quality tea leaves, so not only you get a high dose of antioxidants, you will get large amount of coffeine too, but without the side-effect of a fast beating heart. Certainly not recommended in the evenings







Other than that I love loose leaf black caramel tea in the mornings with honey and milk. Delicious!


----------



## teastorks (May 5, 2013)

I enjoy the occasional coffee for when I really need a boost but tea for all other times. There is so much variety you can get with tea as well as caffeine free and healthy options. So I prefer tea.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I prefer coffee and hot chocolate and drink those most of the time. But I'm currently installing tea making equipment because I like chinese tea and also need something for tea-drinking visitors and friends. Already ordered and paid for from Canton Tea Co. a piao i 500ml tea infuser and chinese tea taster pack just for myself mainly. But still looking for a teapot with an infuser for black tea that can be lifted out when the tea is brewed. I have a few possibilities but none that are perfect. Currently we don't have a teapot and just throw teabags into a pan of hot water which is pretty much stone age I think.


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

I love coffee, I love tea.

A really good cup of tea is easy to make but good coffee is a black art at the moment. When the stars align and I manage to get great coffee then the sense of accomplishment adds a certain zing.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Both, plus wine & beer (all in moderation of course).....


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

admittedly I'm not a fussy Tea drinker...so much so I actually drink it cold too. As long as it has milk I am happy.

Coffee on the other hand i have learnt to become very fussy about


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I'm fairly enthused by both tea and coffee; I have to say never had a decent cup of tea in a coffee shop and think that is a great shame.

Tea of choice is probably gen maucha or a straight up gunpowder!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i only drink 1 coffee a day really. Tea is my staple drink. I probably enjoy a really good coffee more, but tea is a soothing drink that I enjoy at any time. Especially with breakfast. I can't do coffee first thing!!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

In a similar fashion to coffee, I think there's a lot to be said for a really nice brewed cup of tea; the difference is 'instant' coffee degrades the drink so much that its not something I would touch (anymore, I used to live off the stuff) but my staple cup of tea is a bag of leftovers dropped into a cup, and that's ok by me.

I do, however, wish that well brewed tea would make some headway in the market; it, as you say, has a wonderfully sedentary feel to it that is difficult to procure from the imbibing of other drinks.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I prefer coffee. However I do like tea and there are so many different ones I currently have about 10 different teas. Although occasionally I do like an English breakfast tea with 2 sugars, particularly with a bacon sandwich


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Tea till 9.30am. Coffee 9.30 to midday. Then tea.

What do you mean I'm a man of ritual


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Never drink tea. Disgusting stuff! Have never liked it - and I really tried hard to when I was in the mob - but just do not like it at all. Coffee or water (or sometimes ginger beer) are my non-alcoholic drinks of choice.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm with David - never drink tea (though the rest of the family do). I'm the only coffee drinker.

Water or ribenna (actually Aldi high juice blackcurrant, cus it tastes better) are my soft drinks of choice.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Tea doesn't get much of a look in since the arrival of the Expobar. We have about 30 types though. My favourites are Osprey Lapsang Souchong, Cream Green Pearls, Inverness Ceylon and Earl Grey.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

2 coffees a day for me. A tea first thing followed by an espresso and a brewed coffee at work.

I'll probably have about 3-4 more teas a day. Twinings Every day!


----------



## taffboy (May 22, 2014)

Coffee every time for me.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Schizoprenia breaks out when you buy an Isomac Tea espresso machine!

Seriously, if it's good coffee then coffee wins hands down for me but I do drink (and enjoy) a cup of tea later in the day.

Rod


----------



## PotterZhang (Jun 20, 2014)

I like both. I prefer to tea if it must choose which is better. i like the taste of coffee, but when i drink too muck coffee, i got a stomach discomfort, and strange heartbeat.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Tea first two cups of the day for me!

Then a few coffees...


----------



## Zooter (Aug 27, 2014)

I like both depending on my mood. If I had to choose only one, though, I would say I'm a tea guy.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Like most Italians (not that I am Italian) I like fruit teas and proper coffee. If I had to choose one or the other coffee would win every time.


----------



## tea lady (Oct 30, 2014)

Definitely more of a tea person, but cannot get through the day without that morning coffee


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Love both Tea & Coffee depending on my mood


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Like both. Got to have Tea fist thing in the morning although I'm a bit fussier about coffee.


----------



## Kevin914 (Nov 5, 2014)

I prefer tea. For a long time I drank only the Black tea in teabags. Recently I've got addicted to green one. My favourite are Kuki Cha and Jade Pillar.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Both. I only drink tea at home, though. Tea in a French café is godawful - a Lipton Yellow teabag left behind by the Allies after WW1 and a pot of water that was boiling when it came out of the coffee machine ten minutes ago.

At home I drink Twining's Breakfast in bags. Can't be ****** with leaves, pots, strainers, etc. Anyway, with bags your cuppa is always piping hot.

Coffee I drink neat only after meals. And in most French cafés I'll take it with milk because otherwise it's rubbish.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I never buy tea any more, I'll drink it out of politeness, went through a phase of trying all sorts to see if I just wasn't "getting it"...still don't.

I can just about enjoy coffee with tea like flavours, if it's sweet enough, but simply can't understand when folk say "my coffee came out like tea", less concentrated coffee might be more watery than more, but I can't consolidate tea & coffee at any level really. It's like calling watery whisky beer?

EDIT: Ooops, accessed this via the "new posts" function & didn't realise I was in the tea forum, apologies, don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, just ignore me...nothing to see here...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I only drank tea until two years ago and although I have since starting drinking espresso and a variety of methods of brewed coffee, on balance I still drink more tea. At home, it's always been Brook Bond loose leaf or if I'm out and about in work I take Dragonfly tea Moroccan Mint (which I think is great). I'm also a big fan of fresh mint tea (mint out of the garden in season) and after a restaurant meal if they do it, or failing that peppermint. Occasionally, Earl Grey goes down a treat in the afternoon. A work colleague brought back some tea bags from her trip to Sri Lanka and they are about the best tea in tea bags that I have ever drunk. Had some great tea in India - including a wonderful tea tasting session at a tea shop in New Delhi. Having begun to understand the ritual of making an espresso (or brewing coffee), interestingly (for me), I have started to pay more attention to how we make tea at home. I also think - and it's possibly on the back of the rise of speciality coffee houses, I think more tea shops are taking greater care over what they have available and how they serve it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

simontc said:


> I'm fairly enthused by both tea and coffee; I have to say never had a decent cup of tea in a coffee shop and think that is a great shame.
> 
> Tea of choice is probably gen maucha or a straight up gunpowder!


 I did have a well made, more then decent cup of tea at timber yard in Upper St Martin's Lane, London. The pot came with a timer and advice on how long to let it brew.


----------



## Mary (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh! What a question! I can't imagine my life without both! I've started with tea first, but then I've tried one great home roasted coffee. Since then I became a fan of tea and coffee! I like to try smth new. And everyday I have a few cups of each!


----------

